# Air Compressors



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

What compressor do you carry on the van?

For a while I've just carried a tiny compressor, good enough for your average well tank from 0-35psi in ~10mins. It has a glow in the dark gauge which is nice. When I knew ahead of time I'd need something bigger I would grab one from the tool crib.

Lately I've been carrying a "full size" compressor on the van, a Speedaire 45PL19. I didn't pick it out but I do like it. Plenty of volume, not terribly loud, pretty compact. We had one of the other service guys leave so I've been getting sent on more well pump calls and drain offs. That Speedaire was in the tool crib and brand new


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m the first to vote, 
and I Voted the first option!
Open body pick up for the win!


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I roll with the standard 6gal pancake compressor. I typically don’t keep it in my truck because I don’t use it daily. I grab it out of my barn in the morning when I know I’m going to be doing an air test or something like that.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

THIS IS THE WATER HEATER DRAIN PUMP THAT I USED TO USE, 
*Little Giant 555502 360-Gallon Per Hour Pony Pump Series Non-Submersible, Self-Priming Transfer Pump*


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I USED TO USE A AIR PUMP LIKE THIS TO BLOW DOWN WATER HEATERS
*Husky Electric Air Tire Pump 120V Inflator*


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

milwaukee m12


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I USED TO USE A AIR PUMP LIKE THIS TO BLOW DOWN WATER HEATERS
> *Husky Electric Air Tire Pump 120V Inflator*


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Whatever is on sale at HD when one of the ones we have takes a crap. I will replace a broken quick connect fitting or hose, if the machine is still functioning.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Logtec said:


> I’m the first to vote,
> and I Voted the first option!
> Open body pick up for the win!


I second what he said,open body utility bed all the way


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If you had compressors as beat up as the one's my guys have on their open body P/Us, you wouldn't have to worry about theft.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Bicycle pump.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

HF, Pep Boys, Napa whatever compressors plus parts for tires. Compact road bike pump and separate gauge for expansion tanks. I know Texas water heaters load up with crud. That's rare here.


----------



## CMplumber (Jul 3, 2016)

I have 5,000 watt inverters on all my vans with 2 seperate 100 amp hour solar batteries running them. I have the small silver air compressors they are compact, quiet and small enough they are always on vans for test or flat tire if needed along with plug kits until they can get to a real tire store. 

Slow to fill up water and gas test but always on truck so no "I forgot to put compressor on truck". 

Last year I bought 2 ridgid 18volt battery compressors that use two 18volt batteries and they seem to be working and holding up well so far and even more convenient. May go to these if the others go down.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW 6 POSTS IN 5 YEARS !!!


----------



## paulheck (Nov 10, 2021)

The Air compressor fitted in my FORD is the best in the segment


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

paulheck said:


> The Air compressor fitted in my FORD is the best in the segment












Yes, Father I am,
I am now a Reverend..
And nobody cares about what soon to be banned, Paulheck has to say.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

We use little cheap pancake compressors; Porter Cable, I think? They are relatively inexpensive and don’t take up much space. They are oil-less, so you don’t have to worry about oil etc. I also carry a cheap 12v compressor just to make sure to have something if I need it (tire, small gas line, etc.).


----------



## northplm (Jul 11, 2021)

I just bought a Milwaukee M12, decently quiet, way more power than you would expect from a battery, I’m satisfied with it.


----------

